# Opinions Please



## Roastie (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there, give me some of your thoughts please.I am buying a Madone 5.9SL should I go with the black Race X Lites or the Ti ones ? Also for an additional Euro350 I can upgrade to a Madone SSL frameset in supernova colour, would it be a worthwhile upgrade or not ? Does anyone have any pics of a 06 SSL that you can see the colour nicely on ?


















Thanks


----------



## HSalas (Sep 23, 2005)

I've got a Madone SL 5.9 with the Ti wheels. I rather like them; the graphics are laser-etched, so there's no worry about decals peeling off.

As for the SSL upgrade - based on info from the Trek and Bontrager sites, the main differences beteen the SL and SSL are the frame and wheels (Bonti Race X Lites vs XXX Lite Carbon Clinchers). The SSL wheels are a $1600 (approx. 1350 Euros) upgrade. The remaining difference in price is $600 (about 510 Euros). So, even if all you change is the frame, it sounds like a good deal on paper. 

The weight difference is about 100 grams in favor of the SSL (not that much, in my opinion), so it all depends if you want to spend your 350 Euros on the frame or on other bike-related items (pedals, for one, but that's a discussion for another day). 

Try trekbikes.com and go to the Project One link. That should give you a very good idea of the paint scheme. I think that Supernova basically is the black-and-white version of Andromeda.

BTW, I also found another thread on this site with pictures of various Project One schemes and stock Madones (including the SL 5.9 and SSL)...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44368


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Go with the silver. 

As for the upgrade to an SSL, I would.


----------



## Roastie (Jul 13, 2005)

HSalas can you maybe post some decent pix for me ?


----------



## HSalas (Sep 23, 2005)

*Try these...*

Here are a couple of pics of the Supernova paint scheme...


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

*Ti anodised wheels pics*

I got ti anodised wheels on my 06 5.9SL. Look sensational to me- much better than the sticker version. What you don;t see on the stock photos are the alloy finished hubs and skewers. They finish the whole package off nicely- just hard to keep them clean! Pic attached.


----------

